# Confirmation Bias CR



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

AHEM my bias is confirmed.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

By the amount of pretty stern griping on these boards .... some people seem to work to find a way to make a post every day getting across their dissatisfaction with something or another ..... I can only imagine what it is like on other car boards.


----------

